# Rothaus Hegau Bike-Marathon 15.05.2014



## Muckymu (10. Dezember 2013)

Der Rothaus Hegau Bike-Marathon wird  am11.05.2014 wieder Teil der Mountainbike Marathon World Series des  Radsport-Weltverbands UCI. Erfreut nahm man im Hegau zur  Kenntnis, dass die UCI das Langstrecken-Rennen in der attraktiven  Vulkanlandschaft in die weltumspannende Serie aufgenommen hat. Das  verleiht dem Rothaus Hegau Bike-Marathon noch eine zusätzliche,  sportlich hochwertige Note ! Singen gehört damit quasi zum inoffiziellen  Marathon-Weltcup.


Das Anmeldeportal ist geöffnet.


----------



## Bikehero (9. Mai 2014)

Wie ist denn der momentane Streckenzustand? Hat ja und soll ja noch ordentlich regnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckymu (9. Mai 2014)

ordentlich regnen ist anders, es hat heute nacht genieselt. 
Aktuell ist es trocken, aber der Boden ist halt feucht.
Die Sonne kommt raus und morgen wird es schön.
Fragt sich, ob es am Sonntag trocken bleibt...

Ich fahr heute nachmittag die Strecke und werde berichten.


----------



## domingo2 (9. Mai 2014)

ich bin dort vor 3 Jahren schon mal gefahren. Damals gab es Trinkflaschen an den Verpflegungsstellen. Kann einer sagen, ob es dieses Jahr wieder so ist?

Danke!


----------



## kraete81 (10. Mai 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> ordentlich regnen ist anders, es hat heute nacht genieselt.
> Aktuell ist es trocken, aber der Boden ist halt feucht.
> Die Sonne kommt raus und morgen wird es schön.
> Fragt sich, ob es am Sonntag trocken bleibt...
> ...


grüß dich!!!
streckenbericht wäre echt nice von dir + reifenempfehlung... hab grad den Ralph vorne und den Thunderburt hinten montiert!
Soll ja schnell sein der Track?!

Grüße


----------



## Muckymu (10. Mai 2014)

Gestern war es uberwiegend trochen, nur ein paar schlammige stellen.fur heute nacht ist leichter regen angesagt.wenns trocken bleibt, reichen straßenreufen, wenns regnet wirds wieder ne schlammschlacht


----------



## Muckymu (10. Mai 2014)

bis jetzt immer noch alles trocken


----------



## kraete81 (10. Mai 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> bis jetzt immer noch alles trocken


gute infos!!! thx!!!


----------



## Muckymu (11. Mai 2014)

12grad, sehr windig, immer noch trocken, aber einzelne regentropfen


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Mai 2014)

Graz an die Finicher, der Wind war brutal heute


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Mai 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Der Rothaus Hegau Bike-Marathon wird  am11.05.2014 wieder Teil der Mountainbike Marathon World Series des  Radsport-Weltverbands UCI. Erfreut nahm man im Hegau zur  Kenntnis, dass die UCI das Langstrecken-Rennen in der attraktiven  Vulkanlandschaft in die weltumspannende Serie aufgenommen hat. Das  verleiht dem Rothaus Hegau Bike-Marathon noch eine zusätzliche,  sportlich hochwertige Note ! Singen gehört damit quasi zum inoffiziellen  Marathon-Weltcup.
> 
> 
> Das Anmeldeportal ist geöffnet.


Distanzen und Hm wurden geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m7cha (11. Mai 2014)

War Staubtrocken heute. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, nachdem die ganze Woche Regen vorhergesagt wurde. Wind kam zum Glück meistens von hinten. Aber grad das Stück von Hilzingen bis Ebringen war's ekelhaft, volle Möhre Gegenwind.
Von der Orga her. Wie jedes Jahr Trinkflaschen zum Tauschen, Teilweise hatten die Streckenposten Besen zum Rollsplitt beseitigen an den Übergängen Schotter/Teerweg. Nicht so gut war die Auschilderung der Vepflegungstellen, wär einmal fast vorbeigefahren.
Aber krass wie hoch das (konditionelle) Niveau der Fahrer mitlerweile ist.


----------



## m7cha (11. Mai 2014)

Achja, Hatte am Schluß 81,5km & 1997hm (Log) bzw 2085 (Speicher)auf dem Tacho


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Mai 2014)

Die 47km sind nun 49 und die Hm ca 1350-1400


----------



## kraete81 (12. Mai 2014)

Super Veranstaltung, super Wetter u. super Orga!!!
Reifenkombi passte auch... bis auf die eine rechts Kurve wo der tiefe Schotter war...da ging ich quer


----------



## Muckymu (12. Mai 2014)

war klasse! Wind war mir lieber als Regen.


kraete81 schrieb:


> Super Veranstaltung, super Wetter u. super Orga!!!
> Reifenkombi passte auch... bis auf die eine rechts Kurve wo der tiefe Schotter war...da ging ich quer



ca. 3 km vor dem Ziel ?
Da wär ich auch fast ins Gebüsch, weil die nette DRK Dame zwar gelächelt, aber nicht gewarnt hat.
Da waren einge Spuren, die eher der Fliehkraft als dem Wegverlauf folgten...

Mit dem Wetter hatten wir echt Glück und die Strecke war prima.
Was mich frustriert ist, dass man mit einem 16er Schnitt auf 50 Km im hinteren Drittel landet.
Gibts denn nur noch Granaten?


----------



## kraete81 (12. Mai 2014)

Muss ich Dir Recht geben...fahr zwar erst seid diesem Jahr wieder ernsthaft, aber was da eine Leistungsdiche ist...Wahnsinn...
was mir nur aufn Sack geht, sind die ganzen Lizenzler die sich da vorne tummeln, obwohl es extra ne Lizenzgruppe gibt...tja...deswegen halt Jedermannrennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m7cha (12. Mai 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> war klasse! Wind war mir lieber als Regen.
> 
> 
> ca. 3 km vor dem Ziel ?
> ...



Geht mir genauso, bin mit nem 20er Schnitt auf der Langdistanz auch nur unter ferner liefen.


----------



## Laktathunter (12. Mai 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> war klasse! Wind war mir lieber als Regen.
> 
> 
> ca. 3 km vor dem Ziel ?
> ...


Ist schon hart, ich war 4 Minuten schneller als 2012 und 8 Plätze schlechter auf der 50er.


----------



## sven1 (12. Mai 2014)

Hier ist mein Video vom gestrigen Rennen, inklusive vorbeirauschender Profis  



Ich fand's zwar spannend, mal von der Weltelite überholt zu werden, aber es kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, dass sich die besten bei einem so wichtigen Rennen auf den letzten, entscheidenden Kilometern durch das Feld der Hobbyfahrer und Amateure schlängeln müssen.


----------



## Laktathunter (13. Mai 2014)

sven1 schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Video vom gestrigen Rennen, inklusive vorbeirauschender Profis
> 
> 
> 
> Ich fand's zwar spannend, mal von der Weltelite überholt zu werden, aber es kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, dass sich die besten bei einem so wichtigen Rennen auf den letzten, entscheidenden Kilometern durch das Feld der Hobbyfahrer und Amateure schlängeln müssen.



Doch genau so soll es sein, Marathon war als Hobbyveranstalltung für den Breitensport geschaffen worden, weil viele im X Country keine Daseinsberechtigung entfanden, da dieser von den Profis dominiert wurde. In den vergangenen Jahren strömten immer mehr Profis in diese Breitensportveranstalltungen, also sollen sie mit den bedingungen leben.


----------



## Muckymu (13. Mai 2014)

Die Bilder von Sportograf sind online.

http://www.sportograf.com/de/shop/event/2271?class=event-image

Allerdings bin ich dieses Jahr echt unzufrieden.
Neben Start und Ziel sind es lediglich Bilde aus der Anfahrt zum Plören, die Steigung am Plören und dann nochmal kurz nach dem Plören.
Also drei Standorte innerhalb ca. 500m und das war es auch schon.
Darüber hinaus keinerlei spektakuläre Belichtungseffekte.

Diese Bilder hätte meine 8jährige Tochter auch hinbekommen.
Auch die Impressionen sind mehr als mager.

Nicht zufrieden !!!


----------



## m7cha (13. Mai 2014)

Die meisten Pros stört das auch nicht wirklich, das Rennen wird eh schon in den Anstiegen vorher entschieden.


----------



## Laktathunter (13. Mai 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Die Bilder von Sportograf sind online.
> 
> http://www.sportograf.com/de/shop/event/2271?class=event-image
> 
> ...


sind wirklich grotte die Bilder.


----------



## Libtech (13. Mai 2014)

sven1 schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Video vom gestrigen Rennen, inklusive vorbeirauschender Profis
> 
> 
> 
> Ich fand's zwar spannend, mal von der Weltelite überholt zu werden, aber es kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, dass sich die besten bei einem so wichtigen Rennen auf den letzten, entscheidenden Kilometern durch das Feld der Hobbyfahrer und Amateure schlängeln müssen.



Tolles Video!


----------



## Haferstroh (13. Mai 2014)

Libtech schrieb:


> Tolles Video!



Sehr unterhaltsam gewesen, danke!


----------



## Laktathunter (13. Mai 2014)

Gratulation noch an die IBC fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m7cha (14. Mai 2014)

Dieses Welle bei ca. 3:30 auf dem Singeltrail wenn man aus dem Wald kommt, da hebt man auch fast ab.


----------

